# Was kann man noch verändern?



## Xanderl (22. April 2005)

Hi

Bin dabei eine Kontaktkarte für meine Band zu erstellen. Nur irgendwie passt meinen Bandkollegen immer etwas daran nicht! Deswegen wollte ich euch kurz fragen, ob ihr für die Vorderseite noch einen Verbesserungsvorschlag habt, den ich noch umsetzen könnte! 
Wäre echt super Vielen Dank

Hier die Karte: http://www.triodeluxe.de/autogrammkarte1.jpg


----------



## Mamphil (22. April 2005)

Viel zu dunkle Farben... Ich würde den braunen Hintergrund ganz weglassen und einfarbig (weiß, Pastellton) gestalten. Dann lenkt das weniger ab. Und am eigentlichen Bild würde ich noch etwas die Helligkeit erhöhen.


----------



## metty (22. April 2005)

Ich weiß nicht...ich mag dieses Rasenmuster nicht welches du verwendet hast und rein grafisch passt das Logo nicht in die ganze Karte...es ist zu kräftig meiner Meinung nach.
Den Brauton würde ich auch schwacher machen und die Kontur des URL-Schriftzuges nicht so stark.


----------

